# Adopted a new baby



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

After I lost my baby Kenzo, I feel that I need to give my love to another baby in order to ease my pain. You guys here are so wonderful and I thank you so much for your advice. I follow my heart and I finally decided to adopt a new baby.

He is Camparis Chevrolet and his nickname is Kenzo Jr.
I think I would like to share his pics with you guys.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww being a Yorkie lover as well as Maltese, I say he's beautiful!!!!!! I love that little face! So adorable!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So happy for you he's beautiful.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

He is a real cutie. I love the Chevrolet part!! I should have named my girl Camaro, since we own 3 of them.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

He is really cute. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Adorable! I love Yorkies...Very happy you found peace with adopting another. It can be a hard choice after losing a little one but they bring SO much joy it's hard not to. Congratulations!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Look at that adorable little face, he's so cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, he really is the most adorable Yorkie Puppy. And best of luck with him. We too have a very special Yorkie too and love her very much!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is adorable and glad you found another baby to fill the void.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So cute! Nice that you have another baby to love...and yes I love yorkies too, lol!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am really happy for you, he is a darling little guy and I am sure will bring you happiness to ease your pain :heart: Looking forward to seeing more pictures, I love Yorkies


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

K............Kisses sweet as sugar:wub:

E............everybody agrees: he is a cootie patootie:Sooo cute:

N............Needs a lot of hugs:sLo_grouphug3:

Z............Zillion kisses:smootch:

O............Oh, what a blessing:heart:





J.............Just beginning a life of being spoiled:chili::aktion033:

R.............Rest assured Kenzo Jr. is not complaining being kissed and hugs:yahoo:






*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He is adoorable, glad you found a baby to love.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations! Yorkies are great, too!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute. So glad.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

He is cute and hope you have fun and enjoyable life with this little guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations! He is so adorable :wub:


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

OMG How adorable! Love yorkies! They resemble maltese!!!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Awe, adorable!


----------



## edwardsupandy (Aug 2, 2007)

Piccolina said:


> K............Kisses sweet as sugar:wub:
> 
> E............everybody agrees: he is a cootie patootie:Sooo cute:
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for your poem. May I use it for my Kenzo Jr blog? It really touches me.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely adorable I am so happy to hear you followed your heart and adopted again. Although I have five maltese, and one maltipoo, and the maltese breed is my number one love, I too last month adopted a Yorkie. Bella is a senior, blind, and deaf Yorkie who desperately needed a good home. She was scheduled to be put to sleep. She has opened up the world of the Yorkie breed to me Loves shredded chicken and greek yogurt with her Fromm doggie kibble!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know why my happy face symbol comes out looking like an ambivalent face symbol! I meant to show a BIG SMILE in both cases!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

4furkidsmom said:


> I don't know why my happy face symbol comes out looking like an ambivalent face symbol! I meant to show a BIG SMILE in both cases!!!


That's a wink, not at all ambivalent. 

The wink is identical to the smiley face when you use the keyboard to make smilies, EXCEPT that you need to hit the shift key with the colon on the happy face. Colon/close parenthesis produces a smiley , semi-colon/close parenthesis produces a wink.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

edwardsupandy said:


> After I lost my baby Kenzo, I feel that I need to give my love to another baby in order to ease my pain. You guys here are so wonderful and I thank you so much for your advice. I follow my heart and I finally decided to adopt a new baby.
> 
> He is Camparis Chevrolet and his nickname is Kenzo Jr.
> I think I would like to share his pics with you guys.


Kenzo is absolutely a cuteness overload! :wub::wub::wub: One of Button's favorite playmates is a Yorkie, along with a pair of miniature long-haired doxies. They have a lot of fun playing together.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so happy for you. You're not replacing Kenzo, only filling an empty hole in your heart with fluff love. When our Amy died, we couldn't bear to get a cocker spaniel fearing somehow we were replacing her and it was a painful reminder of her so instead of looking for a little black dog, we looked at maltese..
6 months after getting our Maltese, Emily and Sasha, we healed inside and found a golden colour cocker named Amber and our hearts were healed..
So healed we ended up rescuing 2 more malts to adopt, so now we have 4 Malts and a cocker..Lol!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats on your new baby!!! so adorable :wub: I fostered a yorkie named Picasso at some point. He was so much fun. Enjoy your little one!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

edwardsupandy said:


> Thank you so much for your poem. May I use it for my Kenzo Jr blog? It really touches me.




A B S O L U T E L Y:yes:





*


----------

